# metal halide bulbs



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

metal halide bulbs. i have three 175 W in my 180 gallon . i want to buy new ones and don't have a clue what ones to buy . i want less watts .florescent and all this other stuff the store was talking about . it is kinda over my head .
help thanks


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

I think your stuck with using 175 watt replacement bulbs. Otherwise you will need to change the transformer unit ( pretty sure thats it )....and florescent lights  ... a whole different can of worms.
Get rid of the antic and get a reg bulb...your plants would love you ...as well the 175 halides suck alot of juice and create a lot of heat.
I know you like the color at night  but you would be better off with replacing the tube light leave the halides alone and get some moon lights for night viewing.
Save ya bucks in the long run and will give you the results you want.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i think i might do that thanks bill


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

could i get 2 tubes that would be good for a 180


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

if i dont have algae problem it should be ok yes no?
all my plant grow crazy except tiger lotus and lilly plants.
so with 3 175watts bulbs when i start using 
1 KNO3 or your major source of nitrates
1 K2SO4 your source of potassium
1 KH2PO4 your source of phosphates
1 CSM+B next week then would i have an algae problem ?
im getting a little confused . but all the input is helping


----------



## thatplantguy (May 2, 2010)

how deep is the tank? i had 150w MH's in a 30" deep tank with no problems. as long as your dosing nutrients and balancing the tank then you shouldnt have an algea problem. the only thing excessivly high light will do is stunt certain plants (as they do not require growing closer to the light).
as far as changing the wattage, you would have to change the fixture.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

im 24 inch deep with no algae problems


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Halides provide the best penetration through the water. You will need to use 175w, you cannot run different wattage Halide bulbs in the same unit. 6500K spectrum bulbs are your best bet and you could have great success while only running two fixtures instead of three. 
You have the fixture, why not use it?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks grant . ive been running all three with no problems .


----------

